# helicopter falls apart



## John A Silkstone (Feb 25, 2012)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/video--helicopter-disintegrates-on-landing-pad-injuring-four.html

Silky


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Silky, The video in question will not load on my computer (the piece of sh*t).*


----------

